

Theory of Netsocialism, or How to build your next social web site - mojuba
http://melikyan.blogspot.com/2009/06/theory-of-netsocialism-or-how-to-build.html

======
stuifzand
I think you pick some good points from various websites. I know hierarchical
discussions bother me all the time, especially the branching of replies to the
right. I'm not sure yet what the right way is to make discussions work, but at
the very least they should be linear.

~~~
mojuba
As I said, highlighting new comments since your last visit helps a lot in
practice, I've seen this in action. There's one thing that has to be done
carefully: when the user submits a new comment, the last-visit timestamp
should not be reset, so that the user sees new comments since he/she started
typing. To avoid "human" race conditions, so to say.

Flat model is good as long as users are responsible enough about quoting,
including not quoting a huge comment for making just a short remark. Don't
know, maybe a button for replying to a paragraph or selected text might help a
bit, also showing/hiding quoted text, having hidden mode the default view.

